# 30 degree crossing - old/new?



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

I came across an old 30 degree (60 degree?) section the other day and while I was playing around with it on the workbench I found the flanges of a steel wheel set ride up on the crossing. This causes the axle to turn left/right at the crossing due to the 'small wheel - big wheel' thing. I can't find any manufacturers name on this. 

Is that an Aristo problem? An LGB problem? Has it been fixed in newer releases?

Just wondering because I might find a place for this in a new siding.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Regardless of who made it, it seems like you should be able to take a small, thin file and file down the frog a little to accomodate the flanges.


----------

